# SIBO?



## phoenix200

Hi! Ive done keto or a low carb diet successfully about 20-25 times now. Coming off and slowly adding carbs I’ve always gotten some minor bloat that goes away around 2 weeks after. This time bloat is insane even though I’m stricter than before. Could this be SIBO? any ideas or tips are welcome thanks


----------

